# Blue Widow



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 24, 2012)

Just enjoyed some Dinafem Blue Widow out of my Volcano. indica heavy, widow leaning phenotype.

Piney taste, and almost hallucinogenic high. Unusual for an indica heavy plant. Has a nice body effect too, honestly if you smoke too much it will lock you.

This strain kicks ass.


----------



## Tomiie18 (Dec 24, 2012)

I did not like the taste and the high of blue widow, but the yield was very good.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 9, 2013)

Tomiie18 said:


> I did not like the taste and the high of blue widow, but the yield was very good.


ive seen it grown wrong and it makes a huge difference on the final product... no one has said that about my bud. outta idk how many peeps.


----------



## Jumponit (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm smoking blue widow at the moment too just finished a fat j of the stuff 

Very tasty, great high!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 11, 2013)

I grew g13 blue venom ..it's a blueberry x widow as well..I had a beautiful short pheno and it was a very mellow balanced high..sometimes it's nice not having such an intense high..but I'd recommend it anyday


----------



## jonny2009 (Jan 12, 2013)

hey guys thinking of trying some blue widow from superlime seeds it says they have worked on the taste and smell, but I want 2 other blue strains to grow at the same time, any ideas?
I mainly do autos outdoors but feel like treating my self to some indoor blue's


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 12, 2013)

jonny2009 said:


> hey guys thinking of trying some blue widow from superlime seeds it says they have worked on the taste and smell, but I want 2 other blue strains to grow at the same time, any ideas?
> I mainly do autos outdoors but feel like treating my self to some indoor blue's


If you are looking for a pure blueberry than try Dutch Passion Blueberry..DP's Strawberry Cough is awesome!..I grew Flying Dutchman's Bluberry Skunk and it was some of the best smelling compact buds I've seen..can't go wrong there.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 12, 2013)

Grew a Dinafem Blue Widow in soil on a 12/12 from seed challenge (it's not for me) but the BW kicked ass for quality. Enough so that I have one in a 5-gallon DWC. I love Dinafem products. I have never had a seed not germinate or had a weird pheno (knock on wood).


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 13, 2013)

I grew some blue widow outdoors last year it has big fat buds that are pretty tastey and a nice high.Here are some pics.


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## cobra28widow (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn those are some very nice buds..


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 14, 2013)

I completely agree..mouth watering!!!


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got a dinafem blue widow freebie,and want to crack it but have been hesitant due to they experience I had with another company's white widow..might rethink it for 2013!


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 17, 2013)

Go for it!! I know I enjoyed my G13 blue venom..same cross


----------



## crossfade69 (Jan 17, 2013)

It was a fun plant to grow easy and done by the end of september.It is being requested as much as my og kush ,i grow for three other people and they all love it.


----------



## Domed (Jan 17, 2013)

What's your tolerance level? I wish I could get locked still, lol.


----------

